# Drop Checker Fluid



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Just wondering, how often should the fluid in the drop checker be changed?

Thanks!


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Bump - Still hoping for an answer.......


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I change it every 2-3 weeks, most people that take better care of their tanks do it once a week! At least that's what I'm told!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

@ when it becomes difficult to read it, i did it every 3-4 weeks


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Looks like I am due to change it then - Thanks!


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

when I comes hard to read..

Honstly, I use my solution for almost 6 months before I change it out. I do add a "lot" more indicator in it when I make it tho. about 6-7 drops. still looks fine when I change it out.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wait, that's ALOT? not trying to be mean or derail, but isn't the recommneded drops of ph inicator solution to be 5 drops?

And questions for the experts : adding more solution shouldn't make a difference should it? Shouldn't more solution actually darken the solution making it different to read than the general color chart of "yellow green blue"?


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

well.. adding more solution just makes the colour darker..

At a certain ph the indicator will always be the same colour (be it blue green or yellow). Adding more indicator just means the colour is darker. Personally I just find it easier to read...... I always aim for a green with a hint of yellow in my drop checkers.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I change mine every 4 - 6 months. Not because it no longer reads, but because I think I should  . Just be sure you are using actual 4 DKH solution and not tank water as it will affect overall colour renditioning. 

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

